# Crock-pot Cheesecake



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why turn the oven on when we have a Crockpot .In a blender;1 8oz cream cheese,1/2 cup sweet milk,1 teasp vanilla or lemon juice ,two eggs and some honey graham crackers .Cook in pot in high for about 15 minutes then lower it and finish it for about 120 minutes or till its set .I made this one in a small mold could have taken one more cream cheese, the topping could be anything you like, or you could add chocolate chips to the mix or ice cream topping to finish it, is up to you.
Enjoy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks great!





I have made toaster-oven cheese-cake before, but, yours really takes the cake ... :teehee:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Why turn the oven on when we have a Crockpot .In a blender;1 8oz cream cheese,1/2 cup sweet milk,1 teasp vanilla or lemon juice ,two eggs and some honey graham crackers .Cook in pot in high for about 15 minutes then lower it and finish it for about 120 minutes or till its set .I made this one in a small mold could have taken one more cream cheese, the topping could be anything you like, or you could add chocolate chips to the mix or ice cream topping to finish it, is up to you.
> Enjoy.
> QUOTE]
> 
> When you say sweet milk, do you mean sweetened condensed milk?


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Out here sweet milk is the opposite of sour milk, which you make with vinegar. Is that the stuff? 

Totally going to try this as a distraction from current events. Thanks!


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> readytogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why turn the oven on when we have a Crockpot .In a blender;1 8oz cream cheese,1/2 cup sweet milk,1 teasp vanilla or lemon juice ,two eggs and some honey graham crackers .Cook in pot in high for about 15 minutes then lower it and finish it for about 120 minutes or till its set .I made this one in a small mold could have taken one more cream cheese, the topping could be anything you like, or you could add chocolate chips to the mix or ice cream topping to finish it, is up to you.
> ...


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

From what I can find, it refers to whole milk, rather than cultured buttermilk, etc.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> readytogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why turn the oven on when we have a Crockpot .In a blender;1 8oz cream cheese,1/2 cup sweet milk,1 teasp vanilla or lemon juice ,two eggs and some honey graham crackers .Cook in pot in high for about 15 minutes then lower it and finish it for about 120 minutes or till its set .I made this one in a small mold could have taken one more cream cheese, the topping could be anything you like, or you could add chocolate chips to the mix or ice cream topping to finish it, is up to you.
> ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m sorry guys,uses sweetened condensed milk,all ingredients should be well blended in a blender or food processor ,as you are blending you can add more sweet milk for taste but remember the type of topping will also add sweetness to it,by adding lemon or orange peel with lemon/orange extract you will create a gourmet dessert also go easy on the unsalted butter for the graham cookie crust
Enjoy.
Very important;cover pot with a cloth towel and then used the lid,the towel will catch the steam droplets from dropping into the cake.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My back is killing me and the cold front that I have been waiting for all day never got here, I honestly think the weather guy was drunk or high on embalming fluid, anyway was trying to cook outside but not enough beer on hand so I clean the freezer and came out with a Spanish sausage paella and a cream cheese coconut flan, Crockpot made and is good. The paella is made with sausages (I honestly have no idea what kind they where), 2 cups of long grain rice, 4 cups of water or 50/50 beer/ water, 2 chicken cubes, 1 full tbsp of sweet paprika, some Bijol for coloring (not necessary), pinch of red pepper flakes and then I added some cherry tomatoes, okra and asparagus .Just brown the sausages a bit (minimum oil) add rice make sure is coated with the render fat, add hot liquid , chicken cubes, paprika, mix well and taste for salt(I added non),dress with the tomatoes, okra and asparagus, in my stove it was done in 24 minutes. Same dish but with an Indian flavor, add turmeric, can go wrong and the benefits are well known.
The flan is nothing more than 2 cream cheese, 4 egg yolks, 1- 8oz can of condensed sweet milk, 8 ounces of coconut milk, blend this well and pour in a mold coated with plenty of caramel (brown melted sugar), homemade or store readytogo made http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-cap...91&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=flan+caramel+syrup. Let it cool before unmolding it and refrigerate overnight.Enjoy


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

If y'all want cheesecake flavors, I've got them coming out my ears. Seriously, I make them a couple times a week.


----------

